# Cloth (kind of) diapering?



## BeanieC (Nov 21, 2007)

So as I've posted before this is my first baby. I'm very conscience about environment, I drive a Prius, use all natural cleaning, skin products, etc., etc., blah blah blah...but I'm not considering cloth diapering to be green (just being honest). I'm considering it to save green....

I was really interested in using the Thirsties Duo Wraps and then the cloth inserts that go inside. The startup cost is about $350 for 6 covers, plus 24 inserts and a few booster inserts for night time. Apparently you can rotate these covers thru 3 diaper changes because they just need to be wiped out if they get soiled and after the third time, you change to a new cover and wash the old one. These will supposedly last up to 18lbs, depending on if your baby is bigger or not. Then you graduate to the next size. Thirsties comes in 2 sizes..size 1 - 5-18 lbs and size 2 - 18-40 lbs.

I took a parenting class the other night and the instructor swears up and down that cloth diapering is more expensive..I just don't see how!!!! She said the babies need to be changed more..which may be true...but if you have a washer..why would it be more costly..still saving compared to disposible. She also said that babies don't need to be changed as many times as people do (another thing I was shocked to hear)...This woman has 5 kids..and is a Labor/Delivery Nurse, Doula, etc...so does she know what she's talking about??? I'd have to say so...but I come to you guys for honest opinions and your knowledge about such things..

Any thoughts, opinions or suggestions. Thanks in advance for your advice.

b


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

That lady doesn't know what she is talking about.

Besides that, cloth is known to be healthier for baby. I think those thirsties diapers should work well and that's a nice price I think.

Oh and I just rotate covers until one is soiled then throw them all in the wash on wash day. Typically, I wash every other day. I have the thirsties sized covers.


----------



## elonwy (May 13, 2009)

I'm a first timer here, so I don't have actual experience, but I do have opinions, based on my research and being around other peoples kids. I don't think it's good for kids to sit around in wet/soiled diaps and am a firm believer in changing them when they go to the bathroom. You change kids less with disposables cause they can't feel how wet/soiled they are, which I'm not really a fan of. I think the startup for cloth can be a little more expensive, especially if you buy new, but overall the cost is less, even with a service.

A random google brought me here: http://www.costhelper.com/cost/child/diapers.html

Disposable diapers end up costing about twice as much as cloth, I would think the energy costs would be negligable (as opposed to driving to the store to buy diapers) and if you line dry ( I was told line dry in the sun is the very best for cloth) then it's even better. And besides, so much better for the baby!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yep, forgot to say about how often baby gets changed. Babies/toddlers should be changed as often as they need. If they've peed or pooped then you should change them. My inlaws thought I was dumb to change so often and when I left my oldest in their care when I went to give birth, I came back to him having a rash and he was already 2. Who knows how often they changed him?


----------



## kamalynsky (Oct 13, 2010)

on the subject of cloth diapering... I've heard some folks say they don't start off with CD, but move to it after a few weeks... can anyone enlighten me as to why? my husband and I were planning on CDing from the start, but I just want to make sure that's practical!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamalynsky*
> 
> on the subject of cloth diapering... I've heard some folks say they don't start off with CD, but move to it after a few weeks... can anyone enlighten me as to why? my husband and I were planning on CDing from the start, but I just want to make sure that's practical!


I've never been able to cloth diaper during the early stage. First time around I didn't know about them until my kiddo was 4 months old. Second time around I was in another country without a ton of access to a washing machine and then in an apartment with no washing machine inside. - so wasn't able to cloth diaper him until he was close to 4 months old either.

I plan to cloth diaper the one on the way after a couple days to a week though. I would from the beginning if I could guarantee my ability to wash clothes. Hubby is clueless when it comes to all that. I've heard meconium poo can really stain diapers but I guess I'd just put some cheap cloth liners in there if that concerns you. I see no reason that you couldn't start from the beginning as long as you have a cover that'll stay under the umbilical cord stump and not irritate it.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

This will be my first cloth diapering experience too, so I'm no expert. I took a class, though! LOL..

There is also a newish thing out from either fuzzi buns or bum genius, called econobums? Supposed to be 12 prefolds and 3 or 4 covers for $50, and I was told that 2-3 of the $50 packs would see you nicely through the first 6 months at least. Just another option to consider.

Also, I assumed that meconium was why many don't start with cloth too. I read in another DDC that covering your baby's bottom with baby oil will help that meconium slide right off, and that's seriously good advice I didn't catch with my first two! I would think that and some flushable liners would take care of that.

And of course, MDC has the whole diapering forum, and they know EVERYthing.


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

I got all our cloth diapers used, and if I knew what I knew now, I probably could have gotten away with spending 200 bucks. I think I spent more like 400, but tried a bunch of things that we didn't end up using or liking (fitteds, some pockets, etc). We gravitated towards the cheapest option - prefolds, and now we only use wool covers (soakers and longies) even. (and I knit them myself) We do use pockets at night.

so basically, if I was to buy what we ended up using (and we bought used) it'd be:

24 yellow edge GMDs (40 bucks or so used)
24 lt brown edge GMDs (40 bucks or so used)
24 dark brown edge GMDs (maybe a bit more, heavier to ship)
7 pocket diapers (for nighttime) (used maybe 50 bucks or so)

we did use orange edge to start with but only for like 4-6wks? so not that necessary really. I also have in my total costs wet bags and other accessories I suppose (we did get some hemp inserts for a heavy wetting stage that DS went through)

I don't think disposables could be anywhere near that cheap, DS is almost 2 years old!

I will say though, we do use disposables 1.5 days a week (he goes to a school where they don't do cloth) he started at 15mos. And they ARE weird - they don't *feel* wet, so you can leave them for a while I guess? I mean at the school they change everyone all at the same time on a schedule. so some folks had to have been wet for a while. I *hope* they don't leave him in poo for long but I don't actually really know. Luckily he has pretty good control so I doubt he poos there most days (he poos beforehand, and in the evenings usually, midday poos are odd for him)

but even if you are willing to leave a child in a dipe all day or something, I think you can really only do that when they are down to a few poos a day - which I would guess is >12 mos? I mean 0-6mos there is way more poo so lots of changes whether you are in cloth or disposables (I'd hope!)


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayiscoming2006*
> 
> That lady doesn't know what she is talking about.


----------



## mrsfrenchy (Apr 14, 2008)

DDCC'ing

I've cloth diapered with both of my kids.

We use Thirsties covers (and actually used to ones that have 4 different sizes, as the Duos weren't around when my oldest was born) and I use tinytush fitted diapers (which, at $11 each, are more expensive than what you're planning on purchasing).. (I LOVE this diapers by the way, if you ever decide to try fitted, give them a try). Even though at one point I had enough diapers to diaper my 3 month old and my 20 month old for 36 hours, I still haven't spent that much. I *think* I've spent around $700 (on diapers for two kids), maybe $800. Considering that disposibles for one kid would be in the neighborhood of $2000, ($4000 for 2 kids) I've saved a ton. Add that to the fact that my DD was completely (even at night) potty trained by the time she was 24 months old: it's totally worth it.


----------



## Tdunahoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I have no clue what that lady is talking about? Cloth, no matter what system you choose, is WAY cheaper than disposables. Think of it this way, its $20 a box of diapers and you go through 12-15 diapers a day when baby is a newborn, the bigger baby gets the less diapers per box and the price doesn't change. Most kids nowadays are in diapers until 2 or 3 (more like 3). So if you choose a pocket or AIO system which are usually a little pricier you are spending about $20 a diaper. You need about 20 diapers, some people have less and you just wash them. Up front cloth is more expensive of course but long term it is cheaper by a long shot.

You can also sell back your cloth diapers to make some of the initial investment back. They also make one-size diapers that literally last from age 3-4 months-3 years. The diapers I bought for my son still fit him at 3, even though he doesn't wear them anymore. Once this new LO is 15ish pounds I can use the same diapers. For the newborn stage I'm using prefolds and covers, some bumgenius all-in-ones and because I bought everything 100% used off Diaper swappers I think I spent $42 on the prefolds (I have 20 newborn and 10 infant), $2-5 a cover (6 covers I think) and for the AIO I spent about $7-10 a diaper (I have 9). Everything is in like-new condition though because they don't stay small long. If you looked at my stash it looks like I bought it new and I can sell it once baby grows out of it for basically what I paid. They also have cheaper brands of covers/diapers coming out now, the brand Kawaii is $10 for a one-size pocket diaper I believe, which is cheap!


----------



## Tdunahoo (Apr 10, 2008)

To the poster who asked why some people don't start out with cloth- For some people they decided to buy the one sized diapers so their newborn doesn't fit, OR people like to wait for the umbilical stump to fall off so the diaper doesn't rub (although, they do make diapers that have a notch for the stump) or for the baby to stop passing meconium because it stains the diapers. Some find that doing an extra load of laundry every other day when they are adjusting to the newborn schedule isn't worth it.


----------



## CinCanada (Apr 2, 2008)

I CD'd with my daughter & will absolutely do it again. I bought a bag of disposeables to have on hand for the first week or two & that was honestly just a convenience thing. It was a little easier for the meconium stage & during the transition while getting to know our new babe. It was handy to have a few on hand too to throw in the diaper bag as back ups for longer trips out as they were a little more compact & could hold more fluids for longer car rides.

Beyond that though I pretty much exclusively CD'd unless we were travelling somewhere or camping where washing wasn't an option. We have a front loader washer & with the cost analysis I did it was WAY cheaper to CD in the long run even though I went primarily with a more expensive option of using pocket diapers (Bum Genius & Happy Heiny's). I also have some prefolds & covers that were great once I got the hang of them later on. While DD was exclusively BF, it was super easy with a dry pail system & it took nothing to wash her diapers. I gradually started using more disposeable liners once she got to be about a 10mos though just because I didn't have a diaper sprayer & the "toilet swish" wasn't working as well as I would have liked.

DD had no trouble with rashes & I really liked the idea of needing to change her after every pee. I would gross me out when she was in disposeables just for the fact of how long she could go without appearing to need a change. The added bonus for us with cloth too was that DD gave up diapers completely at 15 mos. Potty training is so completely individual however so I consider us lucky to have done it so early but I would definitely credit the diapers to helping her become more aware of her body & make the connection.

here are a couple of fantastic sites for info & pricing:

http://www.bynature.ca/cloth-diaper-terminology.html#fabric

(scroll to the bottom for more links)

http://www.bynature.ca/cloth-diapers-faq.html FAQ

http://www.bynature.ca/cloth-diapers-top-10.html#economical Cost comparison

http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/newmom.htm


----------



## HappyMamaBeth (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamalynsky*
> 
> on the subject of cloth diapering... I've heard some folks say they don't start off with CD, but move to it after a few weeks... can anyone enlighten me as to why? my husband and I were planning on CDing from the start, but I just want to make sure that's practical!


In my case, I have several one-size diapers, and from what I've heard/read, these don't fit newborns very well... but newborns grow fast!! Plus I'm not sure that I'll be up for the extra laundry those first couple weeks, so I am using disposables for a couple weeks before I start using cloth (I have some that are NOT one-size, but even those, I started with small sizes, but not "newborn").

I do think it can be practical from the start though, especially if you use prefolds for your newborn... then you can use those newborn prefolds as burp rags or doublers when your baby is bigger.


----------



## HappyMamaBeth (Sep 14, 2010)

So I have to say that it would kind of irritate me if the instructor of a parenting class told me that cloth diapering is more expensive LOL. It CAN be if your goal is not to save money and you'd prefer to have $40 diapers with cute designer fabrics LOL.

I'm sure the absolute cheapest route would be to do flat diapers with covers. Just as an example, GreenMountainDiapers.com has a "Economy Kit" that is designed to get you from birth through potty training, for $206.45. I probably spent that in 4 months on disposable diapers.

I also know that for someone like me, I didn't buy the least expensive disposable diapers. I'm planning to mostly cloth diaper this baby, but I admit it's not so much for cost as it is for environmental and health reasons. I have been buying cloth diapers when I see good deals and special sales, but I am not going for the most economical setup admittedly. The disposables I HAVE purchased for the beginning and occasional use are Nature Babycare... so definitely not cheap, but I felt they were more environmentally friendly and healthy than typical disposable diapers.

I can't say for sure, but out of the variety of diapers I've purchased and been given, I predict that my favorite combination is going to be GMD Workhorse diapers and Bummis Super Brite covers.


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

I love my cloth diapers. So much so that I kept popping into my local diaper shop and they ended up hiring me to do customer support. (Diaper Lab in Boston in case you are interested) So now I get paid to talk diapers.

Cloth has start up costs, but unless you have crazy crazy washing costs they are far less expensive. I ran the numbers when my son was born and prefolds were less expensive, than a service or disposables, even with my overpriced apartment coin op washer and dryer. And remember, at the end the used diapers still have value, where a used disposable is just a liability.

Thirsties are great diapers. They really do fit the whole range (many one size diapers fudge it at the ends). I wish the Duo line had been around when I started. You can also mix their covers with other brands of prefolds. Six covers is great, you may only need 4 in the size two. I let one dry and grab a new one. Once they are smelly, they go in the diaper pail.

econobums are made by Bum Genius as the least expensive diapers they could possibly put on the market. And it shows. My store ordered one to show people why it was worth spending a wee bit more on something that would last. Lots of people like their Flip system, which is still very inexpensive.

We started cloth as soon as my son was home from the hospital. It was not a big deal, though it took a few weeks to get all the kinks out. Minor stuff that resulted in a few wet leaks, but no blowouts. We were doing prefolds and were really lazy about how we folded them. When we traveled with disosables at 8 weeks, that was when we had the blowouts. Newborn breastfeed pop is explosive and with out real elastic, it just gets everywhere. Like socks and hair everywhere. Diapers are far easier laundry than that. Meconium can cause some trouble for diapers with polyester fleece, but washed out of cotton diapers without fuss. One size diapers generally start to fit around 10 lb and for most the baby needs to get some meat on their thighs.

Prefolds and covers are a great place to start. Thristies, Bummies and Green Mountain are all solid brands with proven records. Just buy for the beginning and then see what you like and want and what shape your little one is. Some diapers fit different types better.

We started with prefolds and Bummies and Thirsties covers. Now we do Baby Kicks One Size fitteds and a mix of PUL and wool covers with pockets occasionally at night. I splurged on Kissaluvs organic fitteds for the coming newborn.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow that is too bad that she said that 

I just recently started cloth diaper and ds who is 18mos uses mostly happy heiny's or fuzzibunz.. I am trying out a few other brands as well though (grovia, babykicks,kissaluvs) I do NOT like velcro at his age

b/c he rips them off. I am buying all one size for him so that the next baby can grow into them easily.

For my newborn diapers I am using kissaluvs size 0 and 1.. as well as some Mutts, and one other brand which I can't remember off hand.

I bought all of my One Size diapers new off amazon, cottonbabies, and kelly's closet but my

newborn diapers I bought some from here and the rest from diaper swappers. For 20 used newborn diapers

I spent about $150 but I can get most if not all of that back when I re-sell them. I am planning on using disposables until

the meconium is passed but after that I am going to CD completely... You don't have to wash out BF poop, you can just throw it in

so it doesn't really require very much extra work compared to disposables IMO.


----------



## amaayeh (Jan 26, 2008)

DDCC - On the subject of it costing more...You also need to take into consideration cloth diapered children often learn to go potty faster than their disposable counterparts. It proved true for me. My eldest learned to go potty two months before her 3rd birthday - disposables. My youngest learned to go potty completely on her own by the age of 2 - cloth. Some of it might be other factors, but the reality is that there was one years less cost in disposables involved! That's a lot!


----------



## MamaChef (Aug 28, 2010)

We used cloth from the beginning last time and this time I got some 7th gen nb diapers. The meconium wasnt the issue as much as babe was a tinkler. So, she would pee just a little bit like every 30 minutes. We'd go through atleast a diaper an hour during the waking hours and then she'd wake up because she tinkled and was wet every hour or two. I dont intend to leave my babe in a sposie forever, but I would like to keep her dry in those beginning tinkler stages without so much changing those first couple weeks.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Not that I'm any better - (I got a few huggies "pure and natural" for the first days after the birth) but I saw a news thing saying that 7th Gen is no different than any other sposie and that they actually dye their diapers brown.

Personally, I'm hoping to cloth diaper as soon as I am pretty mobile after the birth. I've gotta be able to get up and down some stairs and walk around easily first. I guess I should show hubby how to do a load of laundry or 2 for my other laundry stuff though.

From my research, the only naturalish disposable diapers are Tushies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaChef*
> 
> We used cloth from the beginning last time and this time I got some 7th gen nb diapers. The meconium wasnt the issue as much as babe was a tinkler. So, she would pee just a little bit like every 30 minutes. We'd go through atleast a diaper an hour during the waking hours and then she'd wake up because she tinkled and was wet every hour or two. I dont intend to leave my babe in a sposie forever, but I would like to keep her dry in those beginning tinkler stages without so much changing those first couple weeks.


----------



## MamaChef (Aug 28, 2010)

I buy 7th gen because I like how the fit. They are the only diapers Ive used personally that didnt result in blow outs. Admittedly, I havent used many sposies. I buy one pack of diapers so Im not feeling like there is much of a "better" or "worse" kinda thinking that goes into it for me. I use paper plates in the post partum too. Heh.


----------



## jr'smom (Oct 17, 2005)

We use cloth for the health reasons mostly, but I think the cost savings are HUGE! I probably invested almost $400 when we bought them for my last baby, but that still saved us money. We used them from newborn to 2 yrs old (adjustable) and they are still in good shape for this baby. So this time...$0. How is that not a HUGE cost savings?


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Moved from DDC to Diapering Forum!


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Ugh, kind of sad that she is telling people to save money by leaving their baby in a wet/soiled diaper for a long time! I think it is definitely cheaper and for us the early days of cloth diapering weren't that difficult because they don't really poop/pee that much in the first few days (at least not if you're breastfeeding until milk comes in). Many things about having a newborn I found to be tough, but doing cloth was the easy part.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, that lady was just flat out wrong.

It's not uncommon(sadly) for some people to think you leave a child in a diaper until the absorbency is maxed out, or they poop. I don't happen to believe in that. I think you either change the child frequently, or you change when they wet. My DS2 was cloth diapered, and he pooped a LOT. All the way up through toddlerhood I was having to change him about a dozen times a day. Can you IMAGINE what that would have cost me in disposables?! And, unlike what I hear is the 'trend' of cloth-diapered kiddos potty-learning earlier, he didn't until he was 3 1/2, so that would have really been a lot of diapers! (and wipes, we used cloth wipes, too).

I also don't think that cloth diapers are more strain on the environment. I hear that a lot.... That because of the water used to wash them, it's less 'green.' I say crap. lol. There is a LOT of water involved in producing disposable diapers. Not to mention the fuel. And then transporting them from the factory to the store, the store to you, then you to the landfill? Not to matter how many diapers end up in landfills..... It's a lot of waste. Even if I threw every cloth diaper away when we were done with diapering, it would only be maybe two trash bags full. That would take no time to accumulate with disposable diapers.

Anyway, wrong wrong, lady wrong. What a shame that she's passing on so much misinformation to new parents.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Well.... if you worked at it I'm sure you could MAKE it be more money. We didn't start CDing with DD until she was 11 months, and I was so "into" cloth diapering that I bought a lot of expensive fancy pocket diapers and AIOs as one-offs so paid through the nose. Even then I figure we probably broke even or were slightly ahead.

Now, with DS, we're laughing. I shelled out about $300 for newborn and size small diapers since we didn't have them already, and that's about it. I could have done that more cheaply too but it was one lot and exactly the diapers I wanted (Mother-Ease Sandies). We are re-using most of the diapers that DD used (although some were early BumGenius and Happy Heinys and fell apart - the designs are better now), and we also use prefolds and wool covers that I knit. I buy one pack of disposables every couple of months or so to give DS's skin a break some nights (he has sensitivities to PUL and polyester and occasionally will break out if I over-use the pocket diapers).

We CD'd from birth - we brought the cloth to the hospital. Meconium stains came out with hanging in the sun. I did use disposables more than I wanted to, however, because I found that even the newborn diapers irritated his umbilical stump (and in the end, I think they contributed to it coming off before it was ready). So I'd say have some on-hand "just in case" but there's no reason to plan on using them if you don't want to.


----------



## BeanieC (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, this was so informative. I really appreciate all your input...


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


> And remember, at the end the used diapers still have value, where a used disposable is just a liability.


Haha, :-D

Carma


----------



## kamalynsky (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I do know some folks who used a cloth diapering service - every week, they got clean cloth diapers dropped off at their door, and the dirty diapers taken away. I'm pretty sure this ended up costing more than disposable diapers, but hey - it's what they wanted to do. Only way I can think of to make cloth diapering cost more than disposable.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamalynsky*
> 
> Well, I do know some folks who used a cloth diapering service - every week, they got clean cloth diapers dropped off at their door, and the dirty diapers taken away. I'm pretty sure this ended up costing more than disposable diapers, but hey - it's what they wanted to do. Only way I can think of to make cloth diapering cost more than disposable.


maybe. what do you think disposables cost for a week?

we used a diaper service with dd (won't be using one this time). it was $20/week. definitely worth it to us. we both worked full-time and i don't know if we would have cloth diapered without the service.


----------



## kamalynsky (Oct 13, 2010)

depends on the disposables! We did buy a pack from Costco for the early weeks... we had a coupon, so they came out super cheap... if you can do that for all the diaper days of your kid, it won't be too horrible... (the diapers ran about 13 cents per diaper, plus tax, for reference). Of course, chances aren't so good that you'd be able to do so.

The diapering service my friends used cost about the same as yours, and I can totally see how with both parents working it would be very much worth it! I know if my husband and I were both working, we'd be a lot less likely to do the CD thing...


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamalynsky*
> 
> depends on the disposables! We did buy a pack from Costco for the early weeks... we had a coupon, so they came out super cheap... if you can do that for all the diaper days of your kid, it won't be too horrible... (the diapers ran about 13 cents per diaper, plus tax, for reference). Of course, chances aren't so good that you'd be able to do so.


i'm not considering it, just guessing that even with a diaper service it may still be cheaper than disposables. in addition to the service, however, i still had to invest in covers, wet bags, some doublers, cloth wipes, diaper lotion potion and stuff to care for my wool covers. just didn't have to invest in the diapers or what i would need to wash them.

we chose the service really just for convenience and because if i had had to wash them i may have given up on cloth. we will be washing them this time (which actually has me a bit nervous). trying to figure out what exactly i need for diapers and for washing. if/when i go back to work, we may reconsider the service again.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> if/when i go back to work, we may reconsider the service again.


I think once you've got the hang of washing diapers, you'll not feel the need to use the service, honestly. It's pretty simple.


----------



## acdmama (Feb 15, 2011)

Another advantage to cloth--your initial investment will get you through multiple kids! so if you're planning on more than one, the savings increase over time!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeanieC*
> 
> I took a parenting class the other night and the instructor swears up and down that cloth diapering is more expensive..I just don't see how!!!! She said the babies need to be changed more..which may be true...but if you have a washer..why would it be more costly..still saving compared to disposible. She also said that babies don't need to be changed as many times as people do (another thing I was shocked to hear)...This woman has 5 kids..and is a Labor/Delivery Nurse, Doula, etc...so does she know what she's talking about??? I'd have to say so...but I come to you guys for honest opinions and your knowledge about such things..


----------



## acdmama (Feb 15, 2011)

Try olive oil as an alternative to baby oil--better for baby's skin and no fragrance! Just buy a small bottle before baby is born.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lizzie*
> 
> Also, I assumed that meconium was why many don't start with cloth too. I read in another DDC that covering your baby's bottom with baby oil will help that meconium slide right off, and that's seriously good advice I didn't catch with my first two! I would think that and some flushable liners would take care of that.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayiscoming2006*
> 
> I think once you've got the hang of washing diapers, you'll not feel the need to use the service, honestly. It's pretty simple.


i imagine you're right. i'm just overwhelmed with all the choices. not sure what size diapers (and how many) i need. and it seems everyone has a different way of washing that works for them. i'm guessing once i find something that works for me, it'll be a breeze. i'm sort of looking forward to it (is that strange?)


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL  It's not strange to look forward to it.

You'll figure it out. It just seems overwhelming at first. And don't most diaper services just give prefolds? If you really just weren't having any luck with other types or figuring out what you want, you could just stick to the simple prefolds and those (and flats) are the easiest thing you could wash really. Pretty hard to mess it up.

Otherwise, many diapering sites offer the trial packages to test out different kinds or you can just buy some of the ones you are interested in if those don't have what you were looking into.

Jillians Drawers is pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Costs- I think it's possible for sposies to be cheaper, if you coupon (all the time) and buy the cheapest option vs. buying pockets or fitteds. But I don't think that's truly a reality for most people, to be able to do the couponing necessary to get sposies as cheap as even a moderate cd option. I think a reasonable sposie estimate I read was $1500 for the first 2.5 years of diapering. It seems to me that's accurate, and the sposies we use at night are about 25 cents each. Now, I spent about $1000 on cd'ed for ds2, because I kept changing my mind and finding cool new brands I had to try. I cd'ed ds1 for probably $300. This new babe, I will use ds2's cd's and will spend about $50 on newborn stuff.

Changing frequency- I'm a big fan of changing after every pee, especially in wet feeling materials. I'll go a little longer in pockets or sposies (as in, I won't check obsessively, but I still change as soon as I realize he's peed, unless we're out and about). I don't know what sposies everyone else is using, but our sposies make ds2's skin feel damp after he pees. He was in a sposie for 3 hours yesterday, and his skin was all damp feeling, and he stunk- just a funky smell. We have some pocket diapers (with suedecloth inners) that you can't even tell if they are wet unless you feel the insert inside. So sposies aren't always the most stay dry option!

Plus, think of this- a wet sposie gets heavy, bulky between the legs, and wierd/squishy feeling after a short time. A wet pocket diaper gets heavy and the insert bunches up wierd. And of course prefolds or fitteds feel wet against the skin, and get heavy. It doesn't make any sense to try to keep a diaper on any longer than necessary, and for the most part, it's not that inconvenient to change as soon as you realize they've peed. When we go out, I use pockets and sometimes will go 2-3 hours in them.

starting from day one- we cd'ed ds2 from day one, starting in the hospital. It was mostly a non-issue. I assume we used liners for the meconium (or maybe his didn't last very long?), but I don't remember.

The issues:

*I was really sore for the first week, but I was the only one who knew how to wash cd's. It was the only chore I had to do, so it wasn't too bad.

*Nobody but me and dp wanted to use the cloth. I told everyone that whoever does the changing, picks the diaper. lol. So everyone who came to help use sposies.

*There was a little bit of a learning curve, trying to find what fit and what didn't, and what worked and what didn't. Again, not a big deal, but it might have been easier to wait to experiment with it. Cd'ing at night was a big learning curve.

On the other hand, he pooped so often that it would have driven me crazy to have gone through so many sposies!

All in all, I'm planning on cd'ing this baby from day one, though there's a chance we'll use sposies for a week (mostly because I'll have 2 in diapers at that point). We'll buy a pack of size 1 or maybe size 2 diapers to use at night, though.


----------



## happyhippie (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, we cloth diaper, but I am finding it to be not as cheap as we thought. We bought 14 AIO's by BumGenius. I also had newborn fitted's so we didn't start using the AIO's until DD grew out of them.

I have to wash every single day, to be ready for the next day. Plus, I have to do a rinse, and then a wash. Is this not a huge expense for everyone else? And then, soap. We are always buying soap.

If anyone knows anyway to cut down the costs, I would very much appreciate it. Plus, I do a vinegar rinse, DD has a rash, and always leaks in the night.

So, the long and short of it is that we can get 72 7th gen. for 14 bucks and free shipping through amazon mom. If I thought poop belonged in the landfills I wouldn't think twice. But I don't so we continue the cloth diapering saga.

Don't mean to take the thread off course, but I would love suggestions.


----------



## heatherr30 (Aug 7, 2010)

If you are REALLY into the idea of saving money, I would say jump into the EC forum! I am trying it with DS and I catch nearly all his poos. It is so easy, all I have to do is hold him out over the toilet after I feed him. I could have easily gotten by on 3 covers rather than 6. I also save on washing costs since if there are no poopy diapers I can wash them on a cooler cycle.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayiscoming2006*
> 
> LOL  It's not strange to look forward to it.
> 
> ...


yes, the service just used prefolds and that is what we're planning to use this time (it worked with dd for two years, so i'm sticking with what i know). i'm just confused about whether to go with bleached/unbleached, chinese/indian and if i should bother getting newborn dipes (at GMD) which honestly don't seem to last very long. i'd be really overwhelmed if i was considering all the options out there.

also deciding on what type of cloth wipes, doublers and pail liners to go with. my problem is i research everything to death and when i'm done my head is just spinning.


----------



## happyhippie (Apr 1, 2011)

Quote:


> my problem is i research everything to death and when i'm done my head is just spinning.


Ha! This is me! And this is also how I feel about EC'ing. I think it's awesome, but by the time I wrap my head around it, I am exhausted. Oh well, will keep on wrapping the sweet baby bum in washable cotton.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

It totally depends on the sposies you use and how you buy them. I am about to get a box of size 4 Pampers Baby Dry for FREE tonight at CVS. And according to babycheapskate.com, you can get size 3 Pampers Baby Dry through Amazon Mom for 14c a diaper, Luvs for 12c each, shipped. If the average cloth diaper costs $15 (? is that about right, I don't use cloth, so not sure.) then you have use it 125 times before you have saved money over the cost of the spoise.

If you always pay full price for a brand name sposie, yes, cloth will work out cheaper in the long run. I only pay full price when I absolutely have to, like it's 11pm and I forgot we were running out and theres now none left. (which is an advantage to cloth...it's right there, you just gotta wash one.)


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Another advantage with cloth, it doesn't leak the way a sposie does if you have good elastic. I've noticed good cloth will hold a bit more urine than a sposie overnight - unless you get the overnight sposie with extra chemicals.

Also, sposies are full of chemicals. Most wipes are also full of chemicals. (there are a couple natural brands that don't have all the chemicals in them but they'll cost ya.) - Only natural brand of sposie diaper with zero dyes or chemicals I think are the tushies. And there were a couple types of wipes without all the chemicals. I think seventh generation wipes were OK (not their diapers) and natracare baby wipes too.

For me that's enough to get me to use my cloth the majority of the time and I have found that I've saved money using cloth over time. I don't buy the 15 dollar diapers. I usually stick with 8-12 dollar ones and purchased some hemp doublers on clearance. Buying used/clearanced/seconds are great options. I have over time because of wanting to try all different kinds spent quite a bit on the cloth but I've still ended up saving because I'm onto baby number 3 and my diapers still look great.


----------



## jneff143 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the Thirsties Duo Wraps with the thirsties duo inserts (microfiber/polyester on one liner and hemp on the other, the two snap together). Anyway, I also use Grovia & Bumgenius and sometimes prefolds when I'm running behind on laundry. I really love the Thirsties though. The combination of the microfiber & hemp make leaks a lot less often. You CAN rotate these covers thru diaper changes... it depends on how wet the liner gets though because the cover is still cloth. It can definitely be used again immediately if the pee doesn't soak through the liner onto the cover. Personally, I like the rinse the cover and wring it out if it gets pee on it and let it dry on top of a towel hanging over my shower rod and it dries in a couple of hours just in time for me to use it again. You could do that with #2 also if you wanted to and it works just fine. They do dry pretty fast. Honestly, I don't like drying them in the dryer anyway because I feel like it wears them out faster & I feel like the snaps get worn out quicker with the dryer (I use the snaps instead of velcro, not sure if velcro would still dry as fast or not - probably). I like having more than 4 covers, but that's just me.

As for how often babies need to be changed... you'll have to play it by ear on that one. I was a little bit worried about that myself when I was just starting out too since I know how often to change disposables by feel. Obviously when disposables feel like they are all blown up, it's time to change. It's not like that with cloth. You will just get a feel for it. YOu will probably change it a little too often to start with and then ease off a little as time goes by. It also depends on your baby. If your LO doesn't like being wet, you will change a lot more often with cloth because it doesn't keep them from feeling wet.

I personally didn't use my cloth diapers for the first month. We received a bunch of disposables for shower gifts so I planned to go ahead and use them up while I physically recovered from L&D. I eased myself into CDing by alternating disposables with cloth for a little while too. I didn't want it to be too stressful since I knew I would be recovering as well. I'm glad I made that decision beforehand because my new EBF LO pooed and pooed and pooed the first couple of days when we brought him home. I would have been running around like a chicken trying to keep up with all of the washings until he evened out. I have no idea what that was all about, but have heard it's pretty common. I would suggest that you do yourself a favor and allow yourself a little "bounce back" time to get your feet under you before you start CDing.









I make my own laundry detergent using Fels Naptha, Washing Soda, Borax and lots of water. This is really quick, simple and much cheaper than any of the detergents that they suggest you use with CDs. You can google the recipe online.

I think the only reason cloth diapering could be more expensive is that it's kind of addictive... you might want to try different brands and then you'll see a cute print that you want and it goes on & on.


----------



## CinCanada (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jneff143*
> 
> As for how often babies need to be changed... you'll have to play it by ear on that one. I was a little bit worried about that myself when I was just starting out too since I know how often to change disposables by feel. Obviously when disposables feel like they are all blown up, it's time to change. It's not like that with cloth. You will just get a feel for it. YOu will probably change it a little too often to start with and then ease off a little as time goes by. It also depends on your baby. If your LO doesn't like being wet, you will change a lot more often with cloth because it doesn't keep them from feeling wet.


Did anyone who used fitteds in the newborn stage like these ones (Bamboozles) http://www.bynature.ca/baby/cloth-diapers/cloth-diapers/fitted-cloth-diapers/bamboozles-stretch-cloth-diapers.html or these (Kissaluvs) http://www.bynature.ca/baby/cloth-diapers/cloth-diapers/fitted-cloth-diapers/kissaluvs-cloth-diapers.html ever

with a babe that slept for longer chunks of time? I found that right from the start DD tended to sleep in 4hr intervals so when she did wake she would be SOAKED but I didn't want to wake her just to change her every hour or two. I'd love to hear of what worked well for others during those first few mos. I have prefolds as well that I'm going to try to make more of an effort to use this time but I bought them in the regular size as opposed to the newborn/doubler size so I'm afraid they might be way too big & bulky. (but who knows, maybe this kiddo won't sleep more than an hour or two at a time....)


----------



## heatherr30 (Aug 7, 2010)

For me the secret to night time cloth is wool shorts pulled on over the diaper. Everything else leaks no matter how absorbant since my kids go to sleep nursing lying on their side. The wool lets some moisture evaporate and soaks up any leaks. I bought the 6-9 month size to start with so it should fit for a long time and may be cost effective in the long run. With DD I could get by on 1 disposable for all night but DS can even pee through a disposable in 4 hours so I was happy to pay for the wool shorts.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

She doesn't know what she is talking about. And not changing a baby when the diaper is wet or dirty is disgusting, regardless of type of diaper. We used 7th gen with our first. Cloth diapering has been much cheaper than trashies, even though we use coin laundry which is much more expensive than if we had our own. Most people don't notice a difference in laundry costs at all.

Buy good quality used. I bought mostly sized fuzzi bunz and will reuse on our next kid. I am guessing that I will be able to resell some of them. We don't do EC but we do fairly traditional potty learning (a bit prior to age 2) and that saves a ton of wear and tear on diapers.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

cloth CAN be more if you go crazy buying 500 $35 diapers in each size







but if you stick with or close to your plans you will most deffiently save. I'm in the diapers should be change as wet or as close too and right away if messy.. Regardless of sposie or cloth. But even changing on a schedule which happens I still change every 2-3 hours tops in both CD or sposies depending on age. (more as in infant) a case of 200 size 3 huggies costs $40 locally for me. I know there are likely cheeper but honestly I see more carts with this brand than any other and its a realastic comparsion.. lets just assume 6 diapers a day we will do the sposie number of every 2 hours plus 1 for night... that case will last 1 month assuming virtually now extra diapers needed. By those numbers a $350 stash would break even by 9 months I know few potty trained 9 month olds and that does account for wipes diaper genie stuff if used cloth diaper resale ect..

Deanna


----------



## amaciar (Apr 8, 2011)

We have been using cloth for the past 3 months and I can't imagine how it could be more expensive.  I think we spent around 200 to start and other than water and some detergent haven't spent much more.  We are using the sized thirsties and have just purchased the next size up since we were happy.  I find people who don't use cloth are the ones that have negative things to say about it and that most people who have used them stick with it in some way.  Has anyone found a good detergent yet?  This has been my main problem.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amaciar*
> Has anyone found a good detergent yet? This has been my main problem.


I like both Arm and Hammer essentials perfume and dye free and naturoli 18x soap nuts liquid soap. My fave right now I think is the soap nuts one.


----------



## hennaLisa (Jan 22, 2009)

We had a pretty cheap system worked out, in case anyone else is interested in getting into cloth without a big start up. We bought about 24 used prefolds (can find for maybe $1.50 each), 2 snapis, and about 6 used covers (like the super whisper wraps). We got the covers used for about $5-$10 each. We'd use the prefold with a snappi, and put a cover on if we needed to be sure no pee would get out. That setup worked for about 3 months, when our son had grown to 16 pounds and the prefolds no longer fit around him. Then we started using gdiapers (also got those used for about $10 each). The cool thing about those was that we could stuff the prefolds into the plastic liner of the medium sized gdiapers. We only had about 4 gdiapers, but they don't need cleaning every time the prefold gets wet - just wipe out the liner and put in a new prefold. We also had a few other random used cloth diapers that were given to us, but the washing was more intense, so we preferred the gdiapers. Our son potty trained before we needed to really move to large gdiapers. I think I bought two large gdiapers and we used those at night, and the mediums during the day while potty training at almost 2 years old. We had done some EC with him since about 5 months old, so that cut down on our need for diapers, and helped him transition to the potty sooner.

So, I think we spent between $150 and $200 and it worked out pretty well for our needs.  Definitely cheaper than disposables by far!


----------



## heatherr30 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just keep in mind the "extras"--special rash cream that costs 4 times as much as the normal, disposable liners, electricity for washing on hot and tumble drying, etc... Disposables for night time, going out, or travelling. Clothes that don't fit over the bulky CDs... But on the other hand you and LO may have a bigger motivation to toilet train IMO. Overall I'm pretty sure it comes out cheaper as long as you don't go crazy buying an expensive CD system. The downside for me was we have had 2 winter babies and so many clothes don't fit over the CD. Sometimes I would use disposable just so I could get DD in that cute dress to go to church in.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatherr30*
> 
> Disposables for night time, going out, or travelling. Clothes that don't fit over the bulky CDs... But on the other hand you and LO may have a bigger motivation to toilet train IMO. Overall I'm pretty sure it comes out cheaper as long as you don't go crazy buying an expensive CD system. The downside for me was we have had 2 winter babies and so many clothes don't fit over the CD. Sometimes I would use disposable just so I could get DD in that cute dress to go to church in.


disposables aren't necessary for night time or for going out. i always used cloth at those times. we did, however, use disposables when traveling, mostly because we just didn't know where to store them (and i always felt bad having soiled diapers laying around someone else's house.

as for clothes that don't fit over cloth, dd just always wore bottoms that were about 6 months bigger than whatever she wore on top. no big deal. she always looked a little big in the rump, but who cares? i think it was obvious she was wearing cloth.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

I saw this and thought of this thread

http://moneysavingmom.com/2011/04/how-to-cloth-diaper-for-practically-free.html


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I've never used a disposable simply because clothing wouldn't fit. I didn't buy jeans etc because they were the worst offenders, and frankly, I don't think babies belong in jeans - they're not that comfortable! (Denim overalls though - I make an exception for them). We use a variety of CDs on DS, and I've never had an issue with knit pants. Maybe I just subconsciously buy pants based on bubble butt thinking!

And I agree - disposables are not necessary for "going out". I'd rather bring home wet diapers than toss crap (literally) in the garbage. Simply no biggie. Even when we visited family for a week at a time, we used cloth - I did check with them beforehand to ensure they were okay with it, and everyone has thought it was great. MIL loved having cloth hanging on the line! The one time I used a sposie on the plane, DS had a major blowout and I had to change him on the floor of a restaurant bathroom - boy did that solidify my decision to use CDs almost exclusively!

"Almost" because I use sposies about 50% of the time at night because after a year of trying we've finally found a system that doesn't make him rashy at night and I need to buy more!


----------



## nicoleinparis (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi- I didn't start to cloth diaper until my girl was about a month. Here were my four reasons:

1. I just had a baby and wanted to put my energies towards her and breastfeeding.

2. The brand new newborn's poop is like a dark green diarrea, didn't want to deal with that. (extremely hard to wash out)

3. Many cloth diapers are too big for such little ones, requiring newborn size (didn't want to do that).

4. I was able to buy landfill diapers that lacked chemicals and were more earth friendly.

I have been happily cloth diapering now for 13 months and I still love it! But, if I have another baby, I will abstain from the cloth again for about the first month.

Congrats and good luck!

This response is for someone who asked why some people wait to start with cloth diapers. I am not sure how to directly respond to her question. I am new, but going to bed now, so I will look into it later.


----------



## skyethebard (Dec 5, 2010)

My 3.5-month-old wears these AIOs: http://cgi.ebay.com/24-cloth-diapers-AIO-one-size-24-inserts-pocket-cover-/250722774978?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a603defc2

We bought an ebay lot that included 24 diapers and 48 inserts for about $132US. The snap system allows the diapers to fit for a long time. Our son started wearing them when he was about 10 lbs/6 weeks old (chunkier legs would probably allow an 8-pounder to wear) and he's still--at 14+lbs--at the smallest snap setting. The insides and the inserts are polar fleece and do not catch and absorb my son's pressure streams of urine before they can exit the leg openings. We solved this problem by obtaining 24 of these tri-fold inserts for about $36US, incl. shipping: https://www.babymallonline.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/186/osCsid/4991e675ca3d5eb40d657098fc41086a?osCsid=ff39cc49e53753710ba2c0c270d7ae5f

It's possible that we'll be able to just use the polar fleece inserts once my son's legs are bigger but it's really not a big deal to use the AIOs like diaper covers by laying the cloth tri-folds inside. We rarely have leaks...even when our breastfed son makes a generous deposit of poo after 6 or so days of not doing so. In fact--at the risk of bringing the wrath of this community down on my head--we no longer change him in the middle of the night. We don't even buy disposables for long car trips anymore because they just don't hold up against our cloth diapers in ANY way. Our son does not suffer from rashes and we have not used Butt Paste since he was a few weeks old.

We use Seventh Gen's baby laundry soap for his diapers and his clothes. We implement the dry pail method of dirty diaper storage via a Diaper Champ and if it's a particularly messy load, we add a bit of Borax and let the diapers soak for about 30 mins instead of 15.

So, we've spent about $168US (for the AIOs and the cotton tri-folds) for a very effective system that grows with the baby. Our cloth wipes were basically free since I used scraps of flannel I already owned to sew them. The ebay vendor claims that these diapers carry a baby all the way through to potty training but that obviously depends on the size of your child. We might have to purchase larger diapers sometime down the line, but I'm confident that these will get my son well into his second year. That makes CDs a LOT cheaper than disposables.

Good luck!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyethebard*  In fact--at the risk of bringing the wrath of this community down on my head--we no longer change him in the middle of the night. We don't even buy disposables for long car trips anymore because they just don't hold up against our cloth diapers in ANY way. Our son does not suffer from rashes and we have not used Butt Paste since he was a few weeks old.


Um, you mean if he's wet you don't change him? I think that's pretty standard if it's working! My DS goes roughly 12 hours in a wet diaper as long as he's comfortable.

Quote:


> The brand new newborn's poop is like a dark green diarrea, didn't want to deal with that. (extremely hard to wash out)


I never had a problem with this. Washed right out. Perhaps I'm just lucky!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoleinparis*
> 
> Hi- I didn't start to cloth diaper until my girl was about a month. Here were my four reasons:
> 
> ...


The only comment I'll make is that, I'd rather wash a diaper with poo in it; (as the good cloth diaper covers will contain the poo) than wash clothes and get clothes stained with the poo. My experience with disposables is they just won't hold in blowouts very well at all. For me, that's a bigger pain in the butt.

And, if you just buy some prefolds and covers, cloth diapering for the first little bit is not really too expensive. That said, I'll probably use sposies for a few days after the baby is born to allow for my recovery before going crazy washing stuff. Have to go down to the basement to access my washer and dryer.


----------



## heatherr30 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:


> disposables aren't necessary for night time or for going out. i always used cloth at those times. we did, however, use disposables when traveling, mostly because we just didn't know where to store them (and i always felt bad having soiled diapers laying around someone else's house.


My DD got rash easily, that's why I had to use sposies while out--if I couldn't change her soon enough she would get a major rash. She was a frequent pooper and pooping into a wet diaper then not changing quickly enough would do it every time.

I also switched to sposies at night at 6 months because she would scream her head off if I tried to change her at night and I don't think the neighbours (or DH) appreciated that! A sposie would last all night. My daytime system couldn't be boosted enough to last thru the night and I didn't want to pay for a separate night time system.

I think it makes sense not to invest a lot in a CD system till you give it a try and know that you like it and it's working for you. All kids are different (in terms of what will give them rash, how a certain diaper or cover fits them, and how much they pee)


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatherr30*
> 
> I think it makes sense not to invest a lot in a CD system till you give it a try and know that you like it and it's working for you. All kids are different (in terms of what will give them rash, how a certain diaper or cover fits them, and how much they pee)


Oh, do I agree with this. DS has completely different needs than DD. She needed a stay-dry system or she'd get rashy. DS is sensitive to polyester, and breaks out if he's in PUL for too long, so we generally use prefolds and wool. I'm selling off all DD's diapers now, which I thought would work for DS. Lucky for me, his system is far cheaper!


----------

